# School fees for 7 yr old



## azharpathan81 (May 24, 2013)

Hi,

We are Adelaide bound on permanent visa.

Can anyone share what is the average school expenditure for 7 yr old kid?

My wife does not work.

Thanks,

Azhar


----------

